# New iPhone 11



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

How many Apple fanatics do we have on here. Well here you go....starting 9/13/2019 you can start to pre-order your new iphone 11, avaiable on 9/20/2019.

From the news room: https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019...x-the-most-powerful-and-advanced-smartphones/

https://www.apple.com/iphone-11-pro/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

So Apple is trying to tell us we should all be intensely interested in becoming a professional photographer. And that we should all strive to produce a feature length movie like the Matrix. Typical company marketing pitch - trying to create a need and then fulfill it. What they omitted in telling people is that it takes years of effort to become good at these kind of things, and by that time, Apple will have moved on to selling something else. and your professional effort will be a fad of the past.


----------

